# Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

so nun stell ich mal einen thread ein. wir wollen am donnerstag
in die brandung fahren.
aus österreich kommt sigar extra angereist. pickerfan will auch mal sein glück probieren. und haukep wollte mich ein wenig unterstützen den beiden
einen tollen angeltag zu bescheren.
samstag lief es leider nicht so klasse mit den fischen. aber genau das wäre ja der anreiz,es nicht auf einem sitzen zu lassen.
wo wir hinfahren machen wir wetterabhängig. also ich denke mittwoch abend wissen wir mehr.

wer ist noch dabei ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Aga, wenn ich wieder fit bin und das Wetter stimmt, sag ich zu. Jetzt aber noch unter Vorbehalt.......


----------



## JanS (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

joa aga  kann mich wer mitnehmen ? *g*

gruß
Jan


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo Aga,   #h 

kann leider auch nix versprechen, aber wenn es bei mir in der Nähe ist, werde ich sicher mindestens mal vorbeischauen; vielleicht bringe ich euch dann Döner mit oder so.
Schon eine ungefähre Ecke im Visier? Winkel oder Knust? ( das ist rund Oldenburg / OH oder Fehmarn )
Ich hoffe, Du machst dann ein wenig sutsche beim Betreuen, und nicht so ein Speedfischen mit Materialschlacht...  :q  ( war ein Scherz, nicht meckern! )
Haltet uns auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden, wohin es geht!
Viele Grüße,

Abu - mag es gerne gemütlich - mann


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ abumann
wenn ich privat losziehe bin ich die ruhe selbst. ehrlich jetzt !
und die anderen sollen ja ein wenig lernen,wenn sie von so weit herkommen.

@ jan
bremen liegt leider nicht so gaaaaanz auf meinem weg.
aber vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da der dich einsammeln kann.

@ sylverpasi
na dann werd mal schnell wieder gesund ! gute besserung

@ all
ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher wo wir hinfahren.
möchte ein paar fangmeldungen abwarten. im auge habe ich rosenfelde oder hubertsberg. mal gucken...


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Rosenfelde ist eigentlich immer für einen Fisch gut; aber wo liegt Hubertsberg?


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Waaas Du kennst Hubertsberg nicht? Astreiner Abschnitt für Dorsche. Hab dort schon sehr gut gefangen. Ist in Hohenfelde........ Wenn Aga auch DAS Hubertsberg meint...


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

man merkt das du rasensportler bist abumann 
hehe kleiner spaß am rande.
da ist ne straussenfarm ! richtung schöneberger strand


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Genau Aga. Wir meinen doch das selbe Hubertsberg...... Also in HOHENFELDE .....


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

gemein seid ihr... Rasensportler... wenigstens piekst man sich da keine Haken in die Finger... und Maulwurffilet schmeckt genauso gut...  #t 
Aber Hohenfelde kenne ich; kenne wohl nur einige Strände nicht, weil ich ja direkt am Strand wohne und es bei Westwind maximal nach Fehmarn, eher nach Dazendorf / Kembs schaffe; ich sagte doch, bin ein gemütlicher Mensch, wobei einige behaupten, das wäre Faulheit...  :q  |bla:


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,

geht Ihr mal Angeln, ich geh lieber arbeiten...   :c  |gr:  |uhoh:   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

jaja die gemeinen maulwurftöter !!!
hehe...
ja das bei hohenfelde meine ich.
warten wir mal ab was die fangaussichten sagen und das wetter.
für michaelb haben wir bestimmt ein kilo filet über oder


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Oh oh... Nicht vorm angeln trommel Herr Aga |uhoh: !!! Das bringt Unglück...


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh oh... Nicht vorm angeln trommel Herr Aga |uhoh: !!! Das bringt Unglück...



Jo genau Marcy. Hauke hatte vorher auch schon in seiner Eröffnungsrede bekanntgegeben, dass die Fangaussichten perfekt sind, auch in LIPPE! Der Wattihändler hatte das erzählt..... Und was wurde gefangen .....nix!


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

das war reine ironie nach unserem erfolgreichen samstag


----------



## JanS (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ Aga ...

also das das nicht auf deinem Weg liegt kann ich nicht glauben *g*

greetz


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ey, Dennis, mach keinen Wind. 1. war das auch so, kann ich wissen, dass sich das dann so entwickelt...und 2. kann man ja schlecht sagen: Naja, selten beschissene Bedingungen, aber probieren wir es halt - sehr motivierend  Also mecker nicht!


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ sylverpasi
naja hauke glaubt dem typen ja auch !
bei dem wetter war es klar dass wir nichts fangen werden.
habe ich schon vorher gesagt.


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Jaja, jetzt hackt bloß alle auf mir rum...


----------



## JanS (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

alter das kücken geht mir aufn sack 

schaut ma www.bncc.de @ Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ hauke 
du bist der grösste !!! jetzt nerven wir zu zweit schon ne ganze menge leute mit sweety !!!
hammergeil !!!!
aber hacken will ich dich trotzdem nicht. da sind mir dann die dicktittigen blondinen lieber


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, Dennis, mach keinen Wind. 1. war das auch so, kann ich wissen, dass sich das dann so entwickelt...und 2. kann man ja schlecht sagen: Naja, selten beschissene Bedingungen, aber probieren wir es halt - sehr motivierend  Also mecker nicht!



Dicker ich hab doch nicht gemeckert. Ich wollte nur lediglich anmerken, dass Marcy recht damit hat, dass man vorher nichts über die Fangaussichten sagen sollte. Hat mich auch schon desöfteren Schneidertage gebracht...... :q


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@Aga *no Comment* 

@Dennis: Nagut, es sei dir verziehen


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hauke, wenn Du willst, dass ich noch mit Dir rede, dann schmeiss das Drecksviech vom Avatar!!!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ hauke 
dann rede ich aber nicht mehr mit dir !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Das kann er bestimmt verkraften Aga. Aber wenn ich nicht mehr mit ihm rede, würde das die Hölle sein für ihn.


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ach Leute... Das ist jetzt aber eine Zwickmühle


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Das ist aber Dein Prob. Mit wem möchtest Du lieber im Kontakt bleiben  ER oder ICH? Ich kann Dir ja einen Tipp geben: Ich habe noch Haare......


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ sylverpasi
nun fang mal nicht an frech zu werden.
das ist ein ernsthaftes problem dass ich nicht andauern zu hören bekommen möchte.
pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und ne glatze habe ich nun auch nicht.

und da ich über den dingen stehe ist mir das völlig latte ob er den vogel rausnimmt oder nicht. ich bin da nicht so und rede trotzdem noch mit ihm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ sylverpasi
> nun fang mal nicht an frech zu werden.
> das ist ein ernsthaftes problem dass ich nicht andauern zu hören bekommen möchte.
> pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Och Haseeeeee. Nicht beleidigt sein........Bekommst auch den hier von mir:  |pftroest:


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

du hast ja nur angst die rechnungen von meinem psychiater zu bezahlen !!!
jaja....


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> du hast ja nur angst die rechnungen von meinem psychiater zu bezahlen !!!
> jaja....



Achwas. Bezahl ich gerne, aber nur, wenn Hauke Dir den Lacker bezahlt...


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

hehe das wird aber beides nicht billig.
habe übrigens seit letztes woche ne neue schramme auf der beifahrer seite.
so ne assis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Denen würd ich die Finger abhacken, wenn einer an meinem Passarati was kratzen würde. Das würde dann unter "Schwerem Fall von Selbstjustiz" fallen!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

naja abhacken würde ich nicht machen,aber den arm brechen oder auskugeln.
und das meine ich auch so '!!!
nur leider hat man ja keine ahnung wer das war.
so ein mist...


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Da würde ich aber auch für das Abhacken plädieren...

Ich lass den Sweety übrigens drin


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Männers! #h 

Ich seh Euch hier so schön am Plaudern...
Da werd ich einfach mal zwischenhalten und mich ab heute und jetzt der Meute hier mal anschließen! Jaja, ich weiß, ich hab lange gebraucht...aber die besten Gäste komme doch immer zum Schluß, oder nicht? :q 
In diesem Sinne, "Moin, Moin"!
Eure Grillhure! #6


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hey Grilli, schön, dass Du auch endlich dabei bist


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

coole sache !!!!
war der name "grillhure" schon vergeben oder wieso steht da shorty77 ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Saaauber!!! Unsere Grillhure ist endlich OnAir!!! Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier mit uns!!!!!


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Den Namen gab's wohl schon noch...aber wir wollen die Kirche ja mal im Dorf lassen! :q


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Jaja, einmal die Grillhure - immer die GH


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, einmal die Grillhure - immer die GH


 
Sicher, aus DER Nummer kommich net mehr raus! *rofl* Aber irgendwas is ja immer! :q


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Aber den Job hast du 1a gemacht


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

hehe !!!
aber nochmal vielen dank fürs grillen !!!


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Na, irgendwas mußte ich ja machen! Wenn ich meinen Angelkram schon net dabei hatte! 
Aber nächstes Mal! Dat hat einfach zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt! *rofl*


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Nächstes mal macht das herr Aga, einfach die Kohle auf die Motorhaube....


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, irgendwas mußte ich ja machen! Wenn ich meinen Angelkram schon net dabei hatte!
> Aber nächstes Mal! Dat hat einfach zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt! *rofl*




Hast ja Fischmäßig nicht allzu viel verpasst...


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Allerdings nicht, ich hab das schon vernommen...
Ich war ja noch heiß auf Eitz! Aber da wollten meine "Kerle" nicht mitspielen...
Aber nu muß auch erstmal noch 'ne Rolle für meine neue Rute her...
Ich muß wohl doch bald anschaffen gehen, um mir den ganzen Kram leisten zu können! :c


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

naja ein paar bisse gabs ja schon.
und einen konnte ich immerhin verhaften obwohl ich mit marci nur etwas über 2 stunden geangelt habe. soooooo schlimm war das auch nicht


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Wir sind eh kaum zum Fische fangen am Strand, eher wegen der GUTEN LUFT und der Entspannung... nicht umsonst kommen wir mit knapp 10 Wattis am abend aus... :q


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ihr baut euch wohl ein Zelt auf und habt Spaß wa... Jaja...


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind eh kaum zum Fische fangen am Strand, eher wegen der GUTEN LUFT und der Entspannung... nicht umsonst kommen wir mit knapp 10 Wattis am abend aus... :q


 
Jawolla, genau! Und da wir uns eh schon zu "Schönwetter-Anglern" bekannt haben...
Da war's dann auch ok, am Grill zu stehen! MIR war wenigstens warm!!!


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Das stimmt, warm war es am Grill zweifellos...


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr baut euch wohl ein Zelt auf und habt Spaß wa... Jaja...


 
DU würdest doch am liebsten mit uns kuscheln kommen!!!


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Klar, wann denn? :9


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> DU würdest doch am liebsten mit uns kuscheln kommen!!!


 
Dem ist NIX hinzuzufügen... :q


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ihr seit alle blöde  Pah!


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit alle blöde  Pah!


 
Selber doofe Kuh!!! *püüüh* :q


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Jaja, immer alle auf mich....Hüüüülfe


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Immer auf die Lüttsten, sicher! :q 
UNSER Kleiner is ja gerade net da!


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hauke...Du bist doch der wahre Schokoschieber...........


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke...Du bist doch der wahre Schokoschieber...........


 
Da hat Hauke ihm aber ein Wort "in dem Mund" gelegt... und jetzt verwendet er diesen auch noch gegen ihn. tztztz...


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Das seh ich ja nu erst, Micky! 
"Freund der Grillhure"...DAS nenne ich mal Solidarität! Jawoll! *schnüff*


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat Hauke ihm aber ein Wort "in dem Mund" gelegt... und jetzt verwendet er diesen auch noch gegen ihn. tztztz...



In den Mund....da hat Dennis es doch am liebsten 

Aber Wortklau ist nix Feines


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Das seh ich ja nu erst, Micky!
> "Freund der Grillhure"...DAS nenne ich mal Solidarität! Jawoll! *schnüff*


 
Der FRC hält zusammen...#6  diese 3 Buchstaben sollte man sich hier im Board noch GUT merken !!!


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

..und das heißt?


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

FRIDAY-ROTARY-CLUB... Nähere Info´s geb ich bei Bedarf per PN. !!!


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

So, kurz mal gucken, ob mein Zähler wuppt...


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Fein, wuppt...also: weitermachen! :q


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ach, macht doch, was ihr wollt! ICH geh nun erstmal was futtern, ich fall hier noch vom Fleisch!!! :q 

Bis später also! #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Grillst Du in Deiner Wohnung????


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Wenn DAS ginge, bräuchte ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ob ich bald anschaffen gehen müßte, um mir meine Angelei weiterhin bezahlen zu können! :q 

Und mit dem Elektro-Grill...nee, nee, DAS ist KEIN Grillen!!!


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Bist Du etwa im Rotary Club?


----------



## Micky (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Grillst Du in Deiner Wohnung????


 
ACH... es lebt wieder... #h


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

ich will auch wissen was das mit dem club auf sich hat !!!!
bitte mal ne pn an mich ! danke.

und nun zurück zum thema.

wer kommt denn nun mit ?
ich zähle mal auf:

pickerfan
sigar
haukep
evtl stefan der elbaalsucher
evtl abumann


----------



## Katze_01 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


Schick mir mal den Treffpunkt rüber, damit ich weiß wann ich losfahren muß.

oder habt Ihr was gegen einen älteren Herrn mit Matschschulter.

Wenn gar nichts geht, trage ich mein blei halt ins Wasser!!

Katze


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

also ich denke mal dass ich hier bei mir (stapelfeld) so um 14-15 uhr losfahre.
vorher noch bei marci wattis holen und ne runde quatschen.
wo wir hinwollen wissen wir noch nicht !
und du willst echt kommen katze ????
das wäre ja megageil !!!
und wenns nicht geht, dann helf ich dir.
bist ja aber hart im nehmen


----------



## Katze_01 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin

Ey alder, ich hab gestern schon bei mir am Teich Eisschollen Durchlöchert.

Gibt nen echt Geilen Ton wenns Blei aufschlägt!

Ich halts halt nicht mehr aus und Zeit habe ich ja auch.

Katze


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

das ist ja echt goil !!!!!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

:c Habt ihr dat juut:c 


Ich würde sooooooooooo gern dabei sein,leider geht das nicht von der Zeit#q 

Habe erst wieder nächste Woche ab Fr frei. Schade!!


----------



## Timmy4903 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,

wer wissen will was es mit dem FRC auf sich hat, der schaue bitte auf meine Homepage!!! Die Adresse ist in meinem Profil abgebildet...


----------



## JanS (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

nun jemand dabei der an Bremen vorbei kommt ?

gruß
Jan


----------



## Katze_01 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moinsen

@ Jan

Leider reite ich weit an Bremen vorbei, sonst wäre es kein problem.

Bin schon ganz Fi....ig.

Muß jetzt noch mal nach meinem Equiqment schauen,|kopfkrat .

Katze


----------



## Katze_01 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


@ Aga

ich denke das ich es so einrichten werde, das ich auch so um die zeit rum bei Marci bin, muß ja schließlich auch noch wattis holen.

Bischen klönen is ja auch ganz geil.

Katze


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

das hört sich doch bombig an !!!
ich denke dass ich ab 14 uhr spätestens bei ihm bin.
und danach denn losflitzen...


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin 


@ Aga 

is gebongt, 

Bin noch Fic......er als vorhin.

Katze


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


Ey Aga, hast du Sigar im Auge.

Wäre doch schade wenn er uns Verloren geht.

Katze


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

jo mit dem habe ich vorhin telefoniert.
muss morgen nochmal mit pickerfan telefonieren und dann ist das kein problem denke ich.
ich denke mal so wie es aussieht fahren wir am besten nach rosenfelde...
sehr angenehm dort zu angeln.


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Rosenfelde kann man nehmen, das ist auch nicht so weit weg... Aber ich denke Hubertsberg ist noch näher... Also bin ich für HB 

@Katze: Du hast meine PN nie beantwortet... :c


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

naja warten wir mal ab was daswetter so sagt.
und ich hoffe ich bekomme noch fangmeldungen von marci


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Das hoffe ich auch! West 2-3 sollen wir ja kriegen....dann wäre auch Dazendorf interessant oder?


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

nee dazendorf ist uninteressant.
ich will den wind ablandig haben. und west wäre in die bucht


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Naja, am Sa. hatten wir auch ablandig...


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

aber da war die ganze woche vorher auflandiger wind.
das war so klar wie klosbrühe dass wir nicht gut fangen.


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

mhhh, naja, ich bin mal lieber ruhig und lass mich überraschen...


----------



## MichaelB (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,

wieso höre ich eigentlich immer wieder *ablandig* ;+ 
Ich hab mal gelernt, daß man zum Brandungsangeln Brandung braucht - und die trifft man ja wohl bevorzugt bei *auf*landigem Wind |kopfkrat 

Klärt mich auf :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: die letzten beiden Male habe ich bei ablandigem Windchen - nix gefangen |uhoh:


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin

@ Hauke

Ey du, in deiner PN haste mich gefragt wenn ich ne Antwort, über den Platz bekomme der beangelt werden soll, sollte ich dir den mitteilen.

Hab aber niewieder was von dem Ichveratemeinenangelplatznicht weilihrsonstalleswegfangt gehört.

Haste mich trozdem noch Lieb???

Katze

Ps. Kill that chicken


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wieso höre ich eigentlich immer wieder *ablandig* ;+
> Ich hab mal gelernt, daß man zum Brandungsangeln Brandung braucht - und die trifft man ja wohl bevorzugt bei *auf*landigem Wind |kopfkrat
> ...



Gaaanz einfach! Die Jungs brauchen den ablandigen Wind, damit sie weiter werfen können und über 150 m kommen!!!  Aber so wie wir beide das halten mit dem auflandigen Wind machen wir das schon richtig....... :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ Michael

Im Winter ist es in der Regel besser ablandigen Wind zu haben, da der Wind das kalte Oberflächenwasser raus drückt und warmes Unterwasser nachläuft. Mit dem warmen Wasser kommt dann meistens auch der Futterfisch unter Land... |znaika:  |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und nun zurück zum thema.
> 
> wer kommt denn nun mit ?



Moin Aga,


wie gesagt, wenn alles gut geht habe ich am Do. und Freitag frei |supergri 
Bin dann dabei.

Kenne allerdings beide Strände nicht, wäre cool wenn ich ab OD hinter euch herfahren könnte.


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaanz einfach! Die Jungs brauchen den ablandigen Wind, damit sie weiter werfen können und über 150 m kommen!!!  Aber so wie wir beide das halten mit dem auflandigen Wind machen wir das schon richtig....... :q




Da ist aber wieder jemand zu Spässken aufgelegt  Marci hat das schon richtig beschrieben und da ich ein Mitläufer ohne eigene Meinung bin, schließe ich mich einfach mal an  :m


----------



## MichaelB (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> und da ich ein Mitläufer ohne eigene Meinung bin, schließe ich mich einfach mal an :m


Ich ja auch, hat mir die letzten Male aber üüüberhaupt nix genützt |uhoh: 
Die Erklärung von Marcel leuchtet ein #4 

Wobei das Werfen mit Rückenwind ja nun wirklich mehr Spaß macht   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei das Werfen mit Rückenwind ja nun wirklich mehr Spaß macht



Jo, man kann werfen ohne Ende...geile Sache sowas


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

marci hat es völlig richtig erklärt !
genauso ist es...


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Unsere Sweetys sehen echt zu geil aus...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Sweetys sehen echt zu geil aus...



Hast Du nicht vor ein paar Tagen erzählt, dass Du dieses Viech nicht abkannst  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du nicht vor ein paar Tagen erzählt, dass Du dieses Viech nicht abkannst  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :m



Kann ich auch nicht...das ist ein Fall von "So ******* - schon wieder geil "


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Leider kann ich das nicht entziffern!!! Da wurde zensiert....


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Denk Dir einfach irgendwas....wird schon passen


----------



## Micky (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

*Um mal wieder zum EIGENTLICHEN Thema zurück zu kommen:*

Wenn meine Erkältung bis Donnerstag weg ist, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ich bin nicht mit dabei. Ich bin da anderweitig verhindert.....


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Oh, was zum Thema!!!! :m 

Ich kann allerdings auch net. 
Ich bekomme -ausnahmsweise- mal Frauenbesuch! |rotwerden 
Aber es könnte passieren, daß wir mal spazieren gehen!!! :q


----------



## Micky (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, was zum Thema!!!! :m
> 
> Ich kann allerdings auch net.
> Ich bekomme -ausnahmsweise- mal Frauenbesuch! |rotwerden
> Aber es könnte passieren, daß wir mal spazieren gehen!!! :q


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen... in letzter Zeit gingen mehr Männer bei ihm ein und aus, was aber DEFINITIV kein Grund für irgendwelche Spekulationen ist !!!


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


Ich komme leider immer zu Früh ???













nee, nee, ich halts nich aus und fahre daher schon morgen los und bleib dann über Nacht damit ich am Donnerstag noch mehr fun hab.

Oh freu, freu, freu,

Katze


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,
Bin grade von der Spätschicht zurück und noch nicht viel schlauer :r .

Die machen das aber auch immer spannend, wenn man mal frei haben will.

Naja, denke aber die Chancen stehen gut.


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und freue mich auch schon wie toll... Man, was geht denn bitte z.Z. mit mir ab...


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin

@ hauke

Dir geht was ab, ohje ohje

katze


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Katze.....


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


Ich sach ja,


seit ich nich geantwortet habe , hast du mich nich mehr lieb!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Also, erstmal, nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich bin NICHT warm  Aber, doch, ich hab Dir verziehen


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


Du machst mich Glücklich.

Warm is mir jetzt gerade auch nicht, gleich mal an mein Weib kuscheln!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ne, heute bin ich weiblos, aber das ist auch echt der Ausnahmezustand


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hast mein volles Beileid,


kann richtig kalt werden so ohne!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ich bin sowieso zu müde - will nachher nur pennen


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


@ hauke

Jupp, wir sehen uns!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Spätestens ja am Donnerstag oder?


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ich sach ja, 


Mir Pressierts, bin ab morgen schon irgendwo da ( oben ),

wie sich das anhöhrt.

Also spätestens am Donnerstag, Aga hat eh meine Tele. 

So wegen finden und so!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hast Du also morgen schon vor zu fischen?


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Nein, ich fahre 350 km um mir den Sonnenuntergang anzuschauen!!

Na Klar will ich Fischen!!!


Ich werd mich schon mal warm werfen!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Also heute war der Sonnenuntergang sehr schön


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ey Hauke, 



lösch mal dein Postfach

katze


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hab ich gerade gemacht...schick nochmal bitte


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt alles mit? Also ICH


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

also es sind dabei:

sigar
pickerfan
haukep
katze
und ich der alte agalatze

das wird ein spaß !!!
für alle die uns besuchen wollen.
wir werden morgen in rosenfelde unsere sachen aufschlagen.


----------



## Micky (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

*Ich bin auch dabei !*


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Moin,

tja klappt leider nicht(warum auch :r ) muß morgen noch malochen, habe nur Freitag frei bekommen :v .

Ich wette morgen "geht die Sau durch´n Knick" in der Brandung  

Euch allen viel Spaß, passt bestimmt mal wieder.


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ey, vergiss unsere Maus hier nicht


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> tja klappt leider nicht(warum auch :r ) muß morgen noch malochen, habe nur Freitag frei bekommen :v .
> 
> ...




Danke! Wir werden fighten um ordentlich was aus der See zu pulen


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

schade dass du nicht dabei bist !
wir werden an dich denken wenn wir die dickdorsche aus der brandung drehen 
aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben oder !?!?!?


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,

auch ich muß einen weiteren potentiellen Angeltag mit Arbeit verschwenden #c 

Viel Petri für morgen und vergesst bloß nicht die Fotos und einen ausführlichen Bericht #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben oder !?!?!?



Nie nicht  .

Habe noch so viele stunden zum abbumeln, ein nicht angelnder Chef ist doch sch...
Ich sage "ich will morgen zum Angel und hätte gern frei"

Antwort:
Komm man Arbeiten, fängst ja so wie so nix :r 

Das tat weh :c  :c


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,

das ist ja echt fies... :r  |uhoh: 

Ich würde meinen Jungz sowas niemals sagen - bei mir hieße das eher "_Ihr fangt_ _ja eh nix, also Ihr mal lieber arbeiten und *ich*_ _geh Angeln_"   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tom B (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Aga,

wär auch gerne mitgekommen,
aber Rosenfelde bei *NW1* das heisst klares Wasser und ........

Hab gerade mit mein Bekannten teleniert.die waren heute Hubertsberg,
sollen ein paar schicke Dorsche rausgekommen sein und wenn der sagt schicke Dinger dann........ und ich war nicht mit :c 

Naja wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg, #6 
solltet ihr euch noch irgendwie umentscheiden,
schreibt,aber bitte rechtzeitig 
Dann schmeiße ich den Schraubendreher in die Eck und komm #h 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

nun mach mich mal nicht nachdenklich du sack !!!
montag war einer von hier in süssau und hatte 2 platte und 5 dorsche.
hoffentlich fetzt das morgen ein wenig


----------



## Tom B (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nun mach mich mal nicht nachdenklich du sack !!!
> montag war einer von hier in süssau und hatte 2 platte und 5 dorsche.
> hoffentlich fetzt das morgen ein wenig




der Kieler Raum wär halt schneller zu erreichen :q  :m 

hast schon richtig ausgewählt,werd mal morgen früh bei meinem
Mitarbeiter auf die Tränendrüse drücken,hoffe das er Mitleid hat :q 

dann komm ich auch

Gruß *Du Sack*


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

danke thomas...
nun fühle ich mich besser. war nämlich die ganze zeit am überlegen ob rosenfelde oder hubertsberg. aber rosenfelde ist auf jedenfall schonmal angenehmer zu angeln.
und bei der deutschen hatten wir vollmond und die haben trotzdem gebissen wie blöde.
ich lass mich mal überraschen was kommt. hauptsache fun und ein paar schöne fische.
freue mich schon wieder auf die veranstaltungen.
der spinner vom darß cup hat natürlich noch nichts geschickt.
die haben wohl angst dass wir da alles abräumen oder wie siehst du das ?


----------



## Tom B (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> danke thomas...
> nun fühle ich mich besser. war nämlich die ganze zeit am überlegen ob rosenfelde oder hubertsberg. aber rosenfelde ist auf jedenfall schonmal angenehmer zu angeln.
> und bei der deutschen hatten wir vollmond und die haben trotzdem gebissen wie blöde.
> ich lass mich mal überraschen was kommt. hauptsache fun und ein paar schöne fische.
> ...



Also wenn Du a.bu fragen würdest schmeißt Du bestimmt Dein Vorhaben Rosen... um :q ,ne Spaß beiseite hab eigentlich auch immer gut gefangen 
in Süssau oder Rosenfelde auch bei ruhigem Wetter.
Außerdem willste die Jungs doch auch ein bißchen anlernen.

Zu den Jungs vom Darß Cup fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein,
aber Du liegst wohl richtig,
denn Andreas erzählte mir mal von einem Kühlungsborn Cup im Osten,
wo ein paar Kieler ( weißt schon welche ) sämtliche vorderen Plätze
belegt haben,sie wurden danach auch nicht mehr eingeladen :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

davon hat mir der typ auch erzählt. die wollen wohl unter sich sein.
naja was solls... wäre gerne dabei gewesen und würde auch immer noch hinfahren wenn ich angemeldet wäre.


----------



## haukep (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

mhh, Rosenfelde oder Hubertsberg? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch gerade voll keinen Plan was aussichtsreicher ist, aber sagen wir so: Ich habe ein ungutes Gefühl bei Rosenfelde. Ich habe den Wind und die Strömung da gesehen und ich denke nicht, dass das richtig fetzten wird...aber meine Güte: Ich schließ mich einfach mal euch an.. Und dann ziehen wir da schon was raus


----------



## haukep (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Achso, nochmal so nebenbei: Dir 500 Würmer sind oberklasse. Ich habe selten so schöne, feste Würmer gesehen....außer...naja, lassen wir das *zuDenniswink*


----------



## Tom B (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin,

Bleibts bei Rosenfelde ????????


----------



## Micky (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

JEPP !!! Hab gerade mal zwei Fotos vom Himmel über Rosenfelde geschossen... :l


----------



## haukep (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Sieht doch nett aus! Ich habe gerade alle meine Angelsachen ins Auto gebracht. Die 500 Wattis klemm ich mir jetzt gleich auch noch unter den Arm und dann geht es ab ins Büro nach HH. Um 14 Uhr oder so fahre ich dann mit Aga zusammen los gen Rosenfelde....

Bis nachher Leute


----------



## Micky (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Die 500 Wattis klemm ich mir jetzt gleich auch noch unter den Arm


 
Ob die Watti´s heute nacht auch neben Hauke auf dem Kopfkissen genächtigt haben? Soviel Liebe und Aufmerksamkeit schenkt er nicht mal seiner Mutti... :q


----------



## Agalatze (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

ich weiss nur, dass wenn hauke die wattis vergessen hat mitzunehmen,
dann angel ich mit EINEM bestimmten wattwurm den ich hauke dann vorher noch klauen muss. ist zwar winzig aber geht mit sicherheit auch


----------



## Micky (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nur, dass wenn hauke die wattis vergessen hat mitzunehmen,
> dann angel ich mit EINEM bestimmten wattwurm den ich hauke dann vorher noch klauen muss. ist zwar winzig aber geht mit sicherheit auch


 
*AUTSCH* - Ich denke der vergisst eher DICH als die Wattis...

Kurze Wetterinfo: Wind ist momentan fast keiner mehr und wir haben über Rosenfelde/Dahme/Grube einen STRAHLEND BLAUEN Himmel und Temperatur bei 3 Grad !


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ich wünsche Euch viel Fisch und vor allen Dingen viel Spaß....#6 #6 #6 
Müßte ich keine 500km fahren wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen aber es kommen ja noch genug Wettkämpfe im Frühjahr  

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Wetterinfo: Wind ist momentan fast keiner mehr und wir haben über Rosenfelde/Dahme/Grube einen STRAHLEND BLAUEN Himmel und Temperatur bei 3 Grad !



Moin Moin,
sind ja nicht die besten bedingen zum "pietschern", aber ich denke ihr werdet das schon machen.
Freu mich auf euren Bericht (Digi dabei!!!) #6


----------



## Micky (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Digi ist dabei. Wird heute sicher ganz Interessant werden, ich versuche mein Glück heute AUSSCHLIESSLICH mit gesalzenen Wattis während die anderen alle Frische Wurmis (teilweise mit Doping |znaika: ) nehmen.


----------



## haukep (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@Aga: Du hast ein echtes Problem wenn Du meinen Wurm anrührst ... Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie Du auf die Idee kommst, dass er klein sein könnte....kannst ja mal meine Freundin fragen, die wird Dir das Gegenteil erzählen... Naja, ist ja auch egal, ich bin jetzt im Office und komme dann gleich zu Marci rüber...Bis denne


----------



## Shorty77 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Man, da guckt man mal einen Tag nicht hierher...aber dafür hab ich ja zum Glück Micky, der hält mich auf dem Laufenden! #6 

Ich hab ja nu -wie angekündigt- meinen Frauenbesuch. Sonst hätte ich mein Geschirr ganz sicher auch eingepackt! Aber wir werden nachher wohl auf jeden Fall mal rumkommen, gaffen und Euch zuquatschen!!! |bla:


----------



## Wulli (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ich muß mal wieder arbeiten! Sch****!!!
Ansonsten wäre ich echt gerne mal wieder losgefahren, und Rosenfelde ist ja auch nicht weit.
Freue mich aber schon auf eure Berichte morgen!
Wünsche Euch allen ein dickes Petri Heil und bringt ein paar Fette Dinger mit!

Gruß
Wulli


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Melde mich zurück vom Mini-Boardi-Treff...

*Kurzer Fangbericht:*

Aga - reichlich Dorsch (bis 23:40h waren es 7 Stck.) #6 
Micky - 1 Platte + 1 Dorsch + 1 x Aga´s Montage (ein Abriss mit Dorsch:q )  
Katze01 - 1 Platte :c 
Heiliger Johann - 2 oder 3 Dorsche (und etliche male Aga´s Montage) :g 
Die übrigen haben auch ein paar gefangen (Menge mir unbekannt) #6 

Aga und hauke halten jetzt noch Stellung bis die restlichen Watti´s und Ringler weg sind.

Ach ja, Hauke war auch noch mit..... Zu seiner *GROSSEN* (!!!) Erleichterung konnte er eben noch einen Dorsch verhaften (SEIN ERSTER HEUTE) :q . Aber sein Tag war es heute DEFINITIV nicht, obwohl er DIREKT neben Aga saß.

Anbei ein paar Bilder...
zu 1.) Aufbau
zu 2.) Weib von Grillhexe + Grillhexe + Hauke
zu 3.) Der Boardiekasper Den(n)is(e)
zu 4.) Aga´s Ausbeute


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

So, ich bin dann jetzt auch mal endlich zuhause! GUTEN MORGEN ALLESAMT 

Ich war mit Aga noch bis ca. viertel vor 2 da, ich habe noch 2 oder 3 weitere gefangen und Aga hörte auch nicht auf...
Sogar eine Doublette konnte ich landen, einer war aber untermaßig... :c 

Ich habe aber jetzt endlich rausbekommen, warum die bei mir nicht gebissen haben, aber bei Aga...bleibt aber unser Geheimnis  Als ich es gelüftet hatte, klappte es ja auch plötzlich....

In diesem Sinne, bis morgen dann


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber jetzt endlich rausbekommen, warum die bei mir nicht gebissen haben, aber bei Aga...bleibt aber unser Geheimnis  Als ich es gelüftet hatte, klappte es ja auch plötzlich....


 
Um DAS herauszufinden hast Du mehr als 7 Stunden Zeit gebraucht...? #r


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich es gelüftet hatte, klappte es ja auch plötzlich....




Ich kann Dir genau sagen, woran das lag.... Du hattest plötzlich den Einfall mal Würmer auf den Haken zu ziehen!!!  :q  :q  :q 

@Maus.... Wie groß waren die Platten???


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dir genau sagen, woran das lag.... Du hattest plötzlich den Einfall mal Würmer auf den Haken zu ziehen!!! :q :q :q
> Wie groß waren die Platten???


 
@ hauke: ICH HAB NICHT GEPETZT !!! :q 

Meine Platte war gerade so maßig. Sie hätte ein Release aber nicht verkraftet. Die Platte von Katze war nen Tick größer, aber auch eher was für den "kleinen" Hunger zwischendurch.

Hast Du eigentlich den *RICHTIGEN* Weg zu Deinem Auto gefunden, oder biste wieder über Stock, Stein und Zaun geklettert *lach wech*

Du, in alter Indiander Jones Manier, hast Dich durch den Maschendrahtzaun geschnitten, bist den Deich hochgerobbt, hast nen Tunnel unter der Düne gegraben.... und 5 meter daneben war der Zugang zum Strand ausgeschildert|muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hase! Selbstverständlich war das ala Indi Jones! Meinst Du ich hab beim Bund nichts gelernt. Das ganze Gebiet hat mir sehr gefallen und ich konnte gar nicht anders. Ich musste einfach den Umweg nehmen. Da kam der Bund wieder in mir hoch!!! Booaaah war das geil..... 

Der Rückweg war viel einfacher, da ich ja den RICHTIGEN Weg genommen habe......


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hase! Selbstverständlich war das ala Indi Jones! Meinst Du ich hab beim Bund nichts gelernt. Das ganze Gebiet hat mir sehr gefallen und ich konnte gar nicht anders. Ich musste einfach den Umweg nehmen. Da kam der Bund wieder in mir hoch!!! Booaaah war das geil.....
> Der Rückweg war viel einfacher, da ich ja den RICHTIGEN Weg genommen habe......


 
Du bist früher ein bißchen zu heiss gebadet worden, was? :q 

1.) es war *DUNKEL* als Du da warst, Seenebel zog auf und Du fandest Gefallen an dem Gebiet? Klar...
2.) Ohne Deinen roten "Floater" spielst Du doch sonst auch nicht im Dreck...
3.) Klar war der Rückweg einfacher, man hat Dich ja auch, an der Hand geführt, zum Auto gebracht. <-- Dafür gibt es ZEUGEN, nicht wahr Hauke?


----------



## Tom B (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber jetzt endlich rausbekommen, warum die bei mir nicht gebissen haben, aber bei Aga...bleibt aber unser Geheimnis  Als ich es gelüftet hatte, klappte es ja auch plötzlich....



ups; hab ich da was verpaßt |uhoh:  :q 

aber hauke der Spruch war gut, mal sehn ob Du es bei den nächsten Veranstaltungen auch umsetzten kannst..... #h  :q  :m ,
aber ich glaube Du wirst das schon hinkriegen  #6 
Übrigens gibt es nur unerlaubte Geheimnisse.......... :q 

War aber ein netter Abend mit euch,jeder hat sein Fisch gefangen ,
selbst der Ösi aus den Bergen :q 

@ aga; mir ist es immer noch unerklärlich wie wir 3-mal zusammengeraten konnten,bei 60m Abstand und 2 Anglern mit 4 Ruten dazwischen ;+  ;+ 
Freuen uns auch schon auf den 2.Tunken Cup #y  :m 

Bin nächstes Mal auch wieder gerne dabei.

Gruß Thomas   
(der 45 Grad Linkswerfer  |kopfkrat  ;+ )


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist früher ein bißchen zu heiss gebadet worden, was? :q
> 
> 1.) es war *DUNKEL* als Du da warst, Seenebel zog auf und Du fandest Gefallen an dem Gebiet? Klar...
> 2.) Ohne Deinen roten "Floater" spielst Du doch sonst auch nicht im Dreck...
> 3.) Klar war der Rückweg einfacher, man hat Dich ja auch, an der Hand geführt, zum Auto gebracht. <-- Dafür gibt es ZEUGEN, nicht wahr Hauke?



Wat? Nee ich bin doch alleine gegangen.....Aber ich hab mich über die "Roten Augen" im Gebüsch sehr gewundert  |kopfkrat . Deshalb war der Gang zum Auto schneller  :q 
Als ich um 20 Uhr ankam war kein Nebel da und ich konnte das ganze Gebiet von dem Deich aufklären! Ein Gebiet mit Ecken und Kanten. Das ist was für mich.....

So zurück zum Thema!!!!!


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist es immer noch unerklärlich wie wir 3-mal zusammengeraten konnten,bei 60m Abstand und 2 Anglern mit 4 Ruten dazwischen ;+ ;+


 
zumindest gab es reichlich Diskussionsstoff. Da muss aber in der Tat ne ganz kräftige Strömungskante gewesen sein, denn ich hatte ja knapp ne Stunde nach Aga´s Abriss auch seine Montage bei mir am Haken...

Vielleicht hatte das ja auch was mit unsrem Wasser-Phänomen zu tun... dieser plötzliche Abfall des Wasserstandes mit dem kräftigen Rauschen. Etwas unheimlich... |scardie:


----------



## Waldi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo,
was macht ihr eigentlich wenn das Wasser mal 3 bis 4 m abfällt? Wenn ich Mickys Bild beim Aufbau sehe, ist da nicht mit einer nennenswerten Strömung zu rechnen.
Ist eben doch eine andere Liga, Eure "laue" Ostsee. Schade das mich immer 400km davon trennen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## elefant (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo Leute
War ein schönes Treffen!
Wollte ja eigentlich nur mal so vorbeischauen und das Wurfverhalten meiner nagelneuen,ostseegeeigneten Feederrute testen....
Aber Dank Wattwurmsponsoring konnte ich dann auch etwas das Drillverhalten der Rute testen! - Außerdem konnte ich wieder mal viel lernen (special thank:agalatze + heiliger Johann!)


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Moin,
scheint so als hättet ihr eine menge Spass gehabt und Fische sind auch raus gekommen #6  , hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Boardies

Nun mein Bericht:

Mein fischen am 3.2 fing ja schon am 2.2 an.
Ich war so G..l aufs Angeln das ich schon vorher los musste.

Also ab nach Dahme auf die Seebrücke, an die rechte Seite und los.
Später kamen noch zwei kollegen und setzten sich vor Kopf.

Die fingen wie Verückt, |krach: schätze so 15 maßige Dörschis und 10 Platte.

Bei mir tat sich leider nicht so viel :v bis ich dann doch meine anstands Platte fing ( 36er ), wenigstens nich Schneider!!!#6 

Als ich am Morgen dann aus dem Kältekoma aufgewacht bin, los Wattis holen, und ab nach Rosenfelde.

Dank des Sonnenscheins hatte ich die Hoffnung, das sich ne Platte auf die bank veriirt, sonnt und vieleicht Bock auf nen kleinen Imbiss hatt.:q 

Auf einmal ein Ruf von hinten:

Ey Katze!!!

hinter mir standen Pilkerfan und Sigar und die beiden haben mich erkannt obwohl ich keinen Dorsch an der Backe hatte( Na ja, ansonsten war der Strand auch Menschenleer, aber egal)

Es hatt richtig Spaß gemacht mit den beiden, "Das Angeln"(Denkt gar nicht darüber nach).
Später kamen dann die anderen und die menge an Boardies am Strand wuchs und wuchs :m und plötzlich waren wir eine riesige Karawane von gleichgesinnten die ne Menge Spaß hatten und aus dem Lachen nicht heraus kamen.
(Dennis, das nächste mal Trassier ich den Weg ab).:q 

Im verlauf des Abends konnte ich fast zeitgleich mit Micky meine Platte Verhaften.( Na ja, gerade maßig aber in einem Brötchen gings)

Es war ein Toller Abend mit Gleichgesinnten die irgendwie das gleiche Ziel hatten ( Besonders Hauke, grins).#h 
Kommt auch nicht offt vor in der heutigen Zeit und das ist es, was mich so beeindruckt hatt.

Tum Teil Wildfremde treffen sich um einfach Spaß zu haben, Völkerverständigung inklusive!!

Ich hoffe das es noch mehr solcher Treffen geben wird#h #h #h .kann nur gut sein!!!:m :m :m 

Also bis dann

Katze


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Jungens !!! 


Habt ihn nicht noch mal ein paar fotos ????? möchte doch schöne fotos sehen....ihr könnt ja auch einige alte einstellen !!! ich tue so als wüßte ich nichts davon..#h #h #h :q :q 

so und nun her mit dem legge bilder


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, das nächste mal Trassier ich den Weg ab:q
> [/size]



Ich hätte damals vom Bund doch noch das Leuchtrassierband mitnehmen sollen. Ich werd mir sowas jetzt besorgen und in Zukunft nicht mehr das Gespött der Gruppe sein..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


@ passi

Du warst doch nicht das Gespött der Gruppe, der Sand in deinem Gesicht, aufgrund des gleitens durch den Zaun, hatt dir Echt gestanden!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@all: So, ich bin eben aufgestanden und habe erstmal ein Thunfisch-Baguette zum Frühstück gegessen  Jetzt bin ich wach... :q 

@Dennis: Es war aber echt lustig, immer nach dem Motto: Erzähl´erstmal Deine Geschichte...
Aga und ich sind aber solidarisch, denn wir haben für den Rückweg knappe 45 Minuten gebraucht. Wir haben einfach den Weg nicht wieder gefunden....man waren wir müüüüde  |schlaf: 


@HeiligerJohann: Ich weiß, ich muss noch sehr, sehr viel lernen  |kopfkrat  #6 

@Micky: Strömungskante: Ne, ihr habe nur kreuz und quer gefeuert... |supergri  :m  Ne, eigentlich stimme ich Dir zu... #6 

@elefant: Deine Rute ist echt super  #6 , würde damit mal im März auch Platte gehen, das macht bestimmt richtig Laune :g


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin

Hauke

mal Ehrlich, 

ich bin auch um einiges am Parkplatz vorbeigeschossen!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@Katze: Das war aber auch echt schon verdammt dunkel. 

Was war das übrigens jetzt für ein Tsunami????


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Hauke 


Keine Ahnung wegen der Welle,

Aber Licht wie im Hintern von einem Eisbären!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Sagt mal, wie heißt denn diese Internetseite, wo geometrische Messdaten erfasst und zeitgleich ins WWW gestellt werden. Die messen da alle Erschüterungen der Erdkruste. Ich glaube, die sitzen in Berlin....


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

www.bsh.de <-- war das die Seite? 

@ hauke: ich wollte Euch eigentlich ein Knicklicht an den Eingang stecken, aber ich hab gedacht, dass ihr den Weg schon findet. Was soll´s....

So, ich ahb heute nachmittag vollkommen "verpennt", das waren mal eben 5 Stunden Schlaf. |supergri #6

So, ich hab da noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

so da bin ich wieder !

war echt ein toller abend. hat mir riesenspaß gemacht. und nun erstmal zu den einzelnen personen.

@ micky 
:r |krach: |motz: 

@ hauke
du kleiner trommler. nun mach mal hier nicht so ne geheimniskrämerei.
ich habe dir nur gesagt dass du mal nen ringler raufziehen sollst, dann bekommst du auch bisse. meine fische haben fast alle auf ne kombi gebissen.
und mit meinem system hast du ja dann zum schluß auch 3 fische gehabt.

@ pickerfan+ sigar
war echt super dass ihr mal hier im norden gewesen seid.
ich hoffe das wiederholen wir.

@ katze
hat mich echt gefreut dich mal wieder zu sehen.
hoffentlich wird es nächstes mal besser mit den fischen.
war ja echt nicht so prall gestern.

@ elefant
ich hoffe du hattest wirklich genug würmer !
schön dass du es geachafft hast. so ne feederrute ist echt was feines am strand.

@ heiliger johann
also ich habe vorhin nochmal mit marci darüber gesprochen. der meint da läuft ne heftige strömung in der rinne. und scheinbar von rechts nach links. genau so war es letztes jahr auch bei uns. aber was solls. so ist das nunmal.

@ sylverpasi
dich nenne ich jetzt nur noch "strandkriecher"|supergri 

@ all
dieser komische "tsunami" gestern macht mir schon den ganzen tag einen kopf. würde zu gerne wissen was das war.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

ach ja am ende haben wir viele kleine gehabt. das war nicht mehr so dolle.
zwischendurch kamen noch hammerbisse,aber die konnten wir leider nicht verwerten.
hatte am ende 9 dorsche.


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ich hab das Bild mal entfernt... ich wurde zwar mit PN´s bombadiert es UNBEDINGT drinnen zu lassen - vom WEM verrate ich nicht ! :g


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Kann doch eigentlich sein, dass es sich um ein Fischerboot handelte, dass Licht aus hatte, weil es die Netzte <300 Meter vor der S´trand gelegt hat, oder?!


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das war bestimmt der dennis...
tse tse tse.
ohne worte.
jetzt bin ich beleidigt. sowas nagt sowieso schon am selbstbewusstsein wenn man solche blöden gene hat, dass die haare weniger werden.

ansonsten ist micky echt ein feiner typ.
hat spaß gebracht,aber nächstes mal solltest du dir lieber ein ganzkörperkondom anziehen, da es passieren kann dass du zufällig einen schritt zu weit richtung ostsee machst


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten ist micky echt ein feiner typ.
> hat spaß gebracht,aber nächstes mal solltest du dir lieber ein ganzkörperkondom anziehen, da es passieren kann dass du zufällig einen schritt zu weit richtung ostsee machst


 
na na... dann jag ich Dir unseren Erdnuckel Dennis auf den Hals, und da frag ich mich: "WAS IST SCHLIMMER ?"  :q 

Aber Danke für die Blumen, Du bist zwar auch ein büschen bekloppt im Kopf, aber anders wäre auch langweilig... #6


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> na na... dann jag ich Dir unseren Erdnuckel Dennis auf den Hals, und da frag ich mich: "WAS IST SCHLIMMER ?"  :q
> 
> Aber Danke für die Blumen, Du bist zwar auch ein büschen bekloppt im Kopf, aber anders wäre auch langweilig... #6



Wer sich bei diesem Temperaturen freiwillig an den Strand stellt, sein Gerät vollsandet und mit Würmern spielt, muss einen Schaden haben   #6


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen BLUNA ???

ja ich habe einen kleinen schatten,aber das liegt bei den meisten in der
natur der angler oder ? ansonsten wäre man kein angler 

und mal nebenbei micky...
....wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen.
ich spiele da nur mal kurz auf deinen freitag-club oder das mettessen mit herrn raab an |supergri


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Schön unter so vielen Gleichgesinnten zu sein :q :q :q 

So, ich werd wieder auffe Couch. Aufm Tisch stehen 2 Flaschen Wein die nach VERNICHTUNG schreien. Bis später...


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Wein? Gute Idee..ich hab hier auch noch ne Buddel Prosecco 

Aber mal was anderes: Aga, wann geht es denn endlich wieder los  Mich hat z.Z. voll die Angelsucht gepackt


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

geht bald wieder los...
hoffentlich wirds dann besser mit den fängen.
ich werde jetzt auch gleich mal das wochenende einläuten lassen.
das erste bier muss in hals fliessen.

@ all
sigar hat noch ne ganze menge bilder gemacht die er bestimmt reinsetzen wird wenn er wieder da ist. er ist noch an der ostsee und braucht ne ganze weile für die rückfahrt. ich glaube 1300 km hat der abgerissen. wahnsinn !!!


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@Agalatze


Das du einen an der waffel hast das wußte ich ja ...:q :q aber das es welche gibt, die dir das wasser reichen können, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.. 



    Gruß mike


----------



## Micky (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wein? Gute Idee..ich hab hier auch noch ne Buddel Prosecco
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Aga, wann geht es denn endlich wieder los  Mich hat z.Z. voll die Angelsucht gepackt


 
Prosecco? Ich lass das mal unkommentiert... 

@ all: Das "Team FRC" hat für den 12.02. (Samstag) einen neuen Boardie-Brandungstreff angesetzt, ein entsprechender Thread wurde von Timmy aufgemacht.#v #v #v


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Jaja, ich weiß, Prosecco ist was für Schwuchteln..wa  Ne, ich mag das und vor allem : Es Knallt gewaltig


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> das war bestimmt der dennis...
> tse tse tse.
> ohne worte.
> ...



Nee Aga. Das war ich nicht!!!! Ich bin erst jetzt nach Hause gekommen!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Prosecco? Ich lass das mal unkommentiert...




Soll ich das mal kommentieren.....???? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich das mal kommentieren.....???? |kopfkrat  :q




...wenn Du Ärger willst


----------



## sigar (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern Nacht waren Pikerfan und ich in Grossenbrode auf der Seebrücke.

Mit dezentem Wind konnten wir von der Seebrücke aus 14 Dorsche fangen (40 cm) plus eine Aalmutter und ein paar Kleine.

Ich möchte mich für die Einldadung bedanken denk mal, dass wir uns wiedersehen.

Aga > Silverpasy  = Vom Fangergebnis her hat Silverpasy diese erste Runde für sich entschieden


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				sigar schrieb:
			
		

> Aga > Silverpasy  = Vom Fangergebnis her hat Silverpasy diese erste Runde für sich entschieden



Hä  |kopfkrat , den versteh ich nicht...


----------



## Shorty77 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin!

Hier guckt man ja öfter mal hin...für diejenigen, die es halt bisher noch net gesehen haben: 
Wir -Micky,Timmy4903 und meinereins- gehen nächsten Samstag wieder los zum Fische scheuchen!!! 
Timmy hat eigens zu dem Zweck mal einen Threat angelegt (in Anlehnung an diesen hier)...

Und in diesem Zusammenhang auch hier nochmal: wer möchte und auch noch Zeit hat, kann uns gerne heute schon Gesellschaft leisten! Es wird wohl auf Weißenhaus (Eitz) oder Rosenfelde hinauslaufen...


----------



## Shorty77 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

So, auch hier nochmal...wir werden uns wohl am Eitz (Weißenhaus) einfinden...


----------



## Pickerfan (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Tach zusammen
So glücklich wieder daheim. Erstmal danke für nen superabend. Wird nicht das einzigemal gewesen sein. 
@Aga danke für die Wurfhilfe und den März behalt ich im Auge
@Sigar bist Du schon wieder zuhaus?
@Katze danke für die Knoten- und Wattikunde
@Macel da gabs doch den Thread wo besser gefangen wird Strand oder Brücke.
Bei uns Anfängern klar die Brücke. Wenns klappt gibts noch einige Bilder.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

#h 





			
				sigar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern Nacht waren Pikerfan und ich in Grossenbrode auf der Seebrücke.
> 
> ...



Hi Sigar!!! Ich muss mich noch einmal bei Dir entschuldigen, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Ich wusste nicht, dass meine holde Maid an diesem WE in den Zappelschuppen will!!! Einer muss ja auf die Kinder aufpassen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich noch mal erkenntlich zeigen kann, wenn wir uns wieder sehen!!!!!! Auf Molen und Brücken ist es meistens so, dass man zahlenmäßig mehr fängt als am Strand. Aber das ist auch wieder Jahreszeitenabhängig. Wir hatten ja drüber gesprochen....... :q


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				sigar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern Nacht waren Pikerfan und ich in Grossenbrode auf der Seebrücke.
> 
> ...


 

naja die runde kann leider nicht an ihn gehen !
denn jeder tag ist ein anderer. hätte ich mich dort an den strand gestellt und ihr hättet dann mehr gefangen, dann ok,aber so ist das immer nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

@ dennis 
aber nur die anfänger fangen da mehr !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Wie gut, dass ich kein Anfänger mehr bin und dennoch gut fange . Aga ist doch egal wo man angelt. Hauptsache der Fisch ist da.


----------



## haukep (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Naja, ich stehe zwar auch gerne mal auf der Brücke wie ihr ja wisst, aber sportlicher ist das Strandangeln auf jeden Fall, keine Frage. Dennis, wir fahren dennoch weiterhin auf die Brücke um ordentlich Fisch zu fangen, ich sehe das aber als ein komplett anderes Angeln als jenes vom Strand!


----------



## Agalatze (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

ich wollte dich doch nur ein wenig ärgern dennis 
aber trotzdem ist das angeln von der brücke ne ansichtssache.
für mich ist das nichts...
stehe lieber direkt am strand und trotzde den tsunamis


----------



## Pickerfan (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin
Das mit der Ansichtssache stimmt schon. Jeder hat halt seine Vorlieben und so solls ja auch sein. Mir schien das Angeln von der Brücke zumindest einfacher zu sein da es nicht ganz so auf die Weite ankam und da hapert es ja noch bei uns anfängern. 
Hat eigentlich jemand noch ne Idde was das mit den Wellen gewesen sein könnte?
Bis dann
Carsten


----------



## elefant (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo (hab' ja fast was überlesen!)
Also: @Aga: Zitat:"@ elefant
ich hoffe du hattest wirklich genug würmer !
schön dass du es geachafft hast. so ne feederrute ist echt was feines am strand"
Also wenn es eine Wertung: Watti pro Fisch - geben würde,wäre ich wohl weit vorne dabei *ggg*
Ich bin eben kein Profi und angele etwas anders:zuerst so zwei-drei Wattis mit einzelhakenmontage an relat. langer Mundschnur zum Fisch finden.Kommen dann (Fehl)-Bisse wird umgestellt auf Doppelhakenmontage ohne Perlen an kurzen Mundschnüren und relativ stark geschränkte Wurmhaken (aalhaken).Wobei dann Wattwurm nur auf den Haken und höchstens 1cm auf das Vorfach kommt.Mein Gedankengang dabei:Wenn Fisch gefunden ist,und der meinen Köder annimmt,dann soll der auch sofort den Haken im Maul haben und nicht erst versuchen 4-5 Wattis vom Vorfach zu fressen(wobei Ihn der Angler auch noch stört,weil er anhaut,weil er den Biss verwerten will)! Und die stark geschränkten Aalhaken greifen sehr gut - meist hängen sich die Dorsche selbst an. Mit der methode bin ich eigentlich immer gut gefahren.... bestimmt Anfängerglück!
--------------------------------------
Mein Rückmarsch incl. Autosuche war völlig problemlos,da ich von einem 'heiligen' geführt wurde!!! (Gott sei Dank!)
Aber so ein 'heiliger' legt,trotz etlichem an Tackle,ein ganz schönes Tempo vor! Der schnürt wie ein Terrier auf der Fuchsspur und ein alter Mann kann kaum folgen... Aber schon vor lauter Angst schaffte ich Anschluß zu halten...
Nochmalsankeschön! Alleine hätte ich mich sicherlich bis zum Kap Horn verlaufen. Anscheinend braucht man auch zum Brandungsangeln GPS???


----------



## Micky (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rückmarsch incl. Autosuche war völlig problemlos,da ich von einem 'heiligen' geführt wurde!!! (Gott sei Dank!)
> Aber so ein 'heiliger' legt,trotz etlichem an Tackle,ein ganz schönes Tempo vor! Der schnürt wie ein Terrier auf der Fuchsspur und ein alter Mann kann kaum folgen... Aber schon vor lauter Angst schaffte ich Anschluß zu halten...
> Nochmalsankeschön! Alleine hätte ich mich sicherlich bis zum Kap Horn verlaufen. Anscheinend braucht man auch zum Brandungsangeln GPS???


 
*Vorschlag:* Bei künftigen Brandungsmeetings sollten wir an den wichtigen Stellen (Rosenfelde z.b. am Durchgang zum Deich) ein Knicklicht plazieren, dass jeder es von unten sehen kann.
Das verhindert zum einen, dass wir etliche Meter zu viel laufen und Dennis keine Tunnel mehr durch die Dünen graben muss bzw. sein Survival-Kletter-Training im Naturschutzgebiet machen muss... (Dennis - erzähl doch nochmal, wir haben so herzhaft gelacht)


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Nee das erzähl ich nur, wenn wir uns persönlich sehen....... Das ist zuuuuu peinlich.


----------



## sigar (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich war gestern noch auf dem Kutter - leider hab ich am Voraben zuviel Bier getrunken und so musste ich doch zwischendurch meinen Magen am Heck rauslassen ....

Um 16:00 kamen wir wieder zurück und um 00:15 war ich dann wieder Zuhause im Schnee :-(

Die ersten Bilder zum Brandungsangeln findet ihr unter

http://www.sigar.at/fischen


----------



## ex-elbangler (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Na da hat sich dein Kurzurlaub ja richtig gelohnt.
Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin


Ey Sigar, alter Ösi.

Super Bilder, hat sich wohl gelohnt für dich, hoffe man sieht sich nochmal.

katze


----------



## Micky (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				sigar schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Bilder zum Brandungsangeln findet ihr unter
> 
> http://www.funktion.at/main.asp?gruppe=341&titel=Heiligenhafen&temp=337&user=37&style=32


 
Servus !!!

War schön Dich mal kennengelernt zu haben. Bei Deinem nächsten Kurztrip an die Ostsee wird die Brandungsausbeute hoffentlich besser werden. #6


----------



## Pickerfan (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin Sigar
fand ich auch klasse das WE. Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen. Klasse Fotos hast Du ja noch gemacht. Wenn Deine Freundin mitspielt kannste ja das erste AprilWE mitbringen. Dann können wirs ja nochmal probieren.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Super Fotos, aber Thomas´Namen hast Du leicht verändert  Heiliger Johann wäre es gewesen


----------



## Agalatze (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

echt klasse sigar !!!
würde mich echt freuen wenn du und pickerfan bald auch wieder dabei seid.


----------



## Pickerfan (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Moin zusammen
das liesse sich machen. Ich bin auf jedenfall das erste Aprilwochenende wieder in Heiligenhafen. Da warten dann hoffentlich die platten Gesellen. Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen die Leute vom dritten wiederzusehen.
Bis dann
Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Dann siehst Du mich schon einmal wieder


----------



## Pickerfan (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Freut mich


----------



## Micky (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Dem kann ich mich auch nur anschliessen... wenn nicht irgendwas dazwischen kommt!


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Jo, ich bin dann wohl auch dabei


----------



## Pickerfan (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Tach zusammen

Ein paar hätt ich noch


----------



## Pickerfan (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

So, das wars dann

|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Was um alles in der Welt machen denn Radischen da auf der Brücke ??


----------



## Pickerfan (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Nabend
Das war Sigars Verpflegung dazu ein paar Bier und Donuts.


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Nette Kombination


----------



## Agalatze (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

ich werde anfang april auch definitiv dabei sein !
hoffentlich kommen die platten dannn wieder richtig in wallung.
schöne bilder !!!


----------



## sigar (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo Pickerfan,

ich hab einige Bilder geklaut und auch auf meine Homepage gestellt ... Ich hoffe, deine Urheberrechte nicht verletzt zu haben*g*

P.S. Radischen mit Kneckebrot und ein paar Muffins kann ich nur empfehlen *lecker*


----------



## Pickerfan (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Nabend Sigar
Viel Spass mit den Bildern. Ich hoff da kommen irgendwann noch ein paar dazu.


----------



## haukep (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde anfang april auch definitiv dabei sein !
> hoffentlich kommen die platten dannn wieder richtig in wallung.
> schöne bilder !!!



Wie siehtst denn bei Dir in der kommenden Woche oder am WE aus?


----------



## Pickerfan (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Hallo zusammen
Ich hol das mal wieder hoch. Würde das gerne im Herbst wiederholen. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Bei Intresse kann man ja was neues aufmachen.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Guck doch mal hier, viueleicht wäre das ja was.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59589


----------



## Pickerfan (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wer kommt noch alles mit am 3.2.05 ?*

Ja hab ich zu spät gesehen. Wenns Terminlich passt läuft das.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------

